# scratching dog-hot blood?



## rupertsmum (2 March 2010)

my terrier has quite a long coat but i clip him and keep it short, however he is constantly scratching. he is regularly frontlined and wormed and the vet says he doesn't have mites etc.

he does feel warm to touch. i have heard that some dogs can have hot blood therefore feel uncomfortable and scatch continually.

has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## CAYLA (2 March 2010)

rock sulphur in water may help


----------



## soloabe (2 March 2010)

Never heard of it.

Have you thought about allergies?


----------



## CAYLA (2 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Never heard of it.

Have you thought about allergies? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I would have thought more allergy as KH suggest.
But the RS may help.


----------



## rupertsmum (2 March 2010)

We have considered allergies but where  do you start?? its a nightmare. we have changed his food and different protein levels don't make any difference. changed the washing powder that his bed was washed in!

what does rock sulphur do?


----------



## CAYLA (2 March 2010)

It's supposed to help cool them or the blood as some say, u place it in the water....u buy it from the pet shop.

Otherwise allergy tests from the vest.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (2 March 2010)

Might be cheyletyella?  It can go undetected in tests for mites etc but it is a very small mite which makes them scratch like mad  
	
	
		
		
	


	





It can be sorted with a dose of Frontline, but would ask your vets advice as I think it has to be a double dose or a repeat or something


----------



## rupertsmum (2 March 2010)

thank you for your advice!

i'll definitley get some  rock sulphur to start


----------



## Alexart (2 March 2010)

How often do you bath him?  Never heard of hot blood before - did make me smile though!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I love the old fashioned terms!!  What food are you feeding him - changing protein levels is only really for energy requirements - but changing brands is the best idea, as he maybe allergic to a particular ingredient in a particular brand - most dog foods are full of rubbish, but it's better to go with a really good quality one that is designed for sensitive dogs - like James Wellbeloved.


----------



## whippetsrule (3 March 2010)

I'd definitely take a look at his diet? What foods do you use?


----------



## rupertsmum (3 March 2010)

he scratches on everything!! have tried james wellbeloved but the comany now owned by someone else so not quite the same i've been told. i have tried the Symply food that is supposed to be for ultra sensitive dogs.

i'm beginning to think it might be a habit. he doesn't scratch at night but as soon as he gets up..... has a good old scratch!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 March 2010)

Yes, I actually HAVE heard that term from breeder's sister and father to describe my dog. He can't seem to deal with meat at all.

Low protein food (fish based) and have tried to minimise all possible sources of allergies!

Do check with vet if you can have an allergy test and maybe put him on some antihistamines.
I'm not a huge fan of James Wellbeloved, but I know it works for others.

Aloe vera can remove heat from places like the belly and ears and you can also try an oat bath (ask FinnishLapphund)


----------

